# Dozens of released terrorist return to fight



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sources: Former Guantanamo detainees suspected of joining ISIS, other groups in Syria | Fox News

As many as 20 to 30 former Guantanamo Bay detainees released within the last two to three years are suspected by intelligence and Defense officials of having joined forces with the Islamic State and other militant groups inside Syria, Fox News has learned.

A number of former detainees also have chosen to help these groups from outside the country, financing operations and supporting their propaganda campaigns.

Of the 620 detainees released from Guantanamo Bay, 180 have returned or are suspected to have returned to the battlefield


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Not surprising in any way


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Hold on...let me find my shocked face. I know I left it around her somewhere.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well DUH! You'd have to be a complete f#%#^n moron to think they wouldn't.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't imagine that this could happen. Terrorists joining a terrorist organization? Say it isn't true. Thanks Barry, you tool.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Didn't everyone here kinda expect this?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Say it aint so Obama. What did he expect them to do?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You mean Eric Holder and accomplices I'm sure


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Wasnt obama supposed to close gitmo and end the eternal detentions without charges or councel? 6 years later and no change.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

WTF? You mean to tell me that terrorists captured in armed conflict against the united states have returned to terrorism and armed conflict against the united states? Well so much for rehabilitation. Maybe just one more verse of John Lennon's Imagine would have made a difference.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Wasnt obama supposed to close gitmo and end the eternal detentions without charges or councel? 6 years later and no change.


You can tell when Obola lies his lips move, Any truth is cloaked in deceit in hopes it won't see daylight


----------

